# Sealing floor drain?



## DetailHandyman (Jul 21, 2008)

Small utility room in commercial building being renovated into a work station. Has CI floor drain in slab. CI is rotted away to about 2" below surface.

Owner wants drain plugged permanently. Floor will be covered in VCT.

I'm thinking a handful of hydraulic cement and over top with leveler. Any flaws in my plan? :whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Best bet would be a cap/plug if you can cut down around the pipe. Something like below would work well. 










http://webstore.petersenresources.com/143-4PolypropyleneEndofPipePlugs.aspx


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I recently used something similar to that pictured above and filled with sacrete. Tiled over the top.


----------



## ARealplumber (Aug 11, 2009)

DetailHandyman said:


> Small utility room in commercial building being renovated into a work station. Has CI floor drain in slab. CI is rotted away to about 2" below surface.
> 
> Owner wants drain plugged permanently. Floor will be covered in VCT.
> 
> I'm thinking a handful of hydraulic cement and over top with leveler. Any flaws in my plan? :whistling


 I've done it like that for over 20 years......Just use alittle more than a handful. You can waste money on fancy plugs and gadgets but those were not made 20 years ago and for your project they are not needed.:clap:


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

DetailHandyman said:


> Small utility room in commercial building being renovated into a work station. Has CI floor drain in slab. CI is rotted away to about 2" below surface.
> 
> Owner wants drain plugged permanently. Floor will be covered in VCT.
> 
> I'm thinking a handful of hydraulic cement and over top with leveler. Any flaws in my plan? :whistling


Make sure there is not a trap primer in it (if there is disconnect it) and then stuff rockwool insulation in it and fill it up with hydraulic cement.

If you put too much hydraulic cement in it, it may get into the main building drain, that is why you stuff rockwool into it 1st.


----------



## finaltouchfloor (Jul 26, 2009)

*Should i move the drain?*

I'm replacing a 5 ft stardard tub with a tiled showerpan . Is it better to move the drain over a bit, and if so how far? Or should i just leave it where its at and slope the pan toward drain?


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

finaltouchfloor said:


> I'm replacing a 5 ft stardard tub with a tiled showerpan . Is it better to move the drain over a bit, and if so how far? Or should i just leave it where its at and slope the pan toward drain?


 
Move the drain to the middle of the shower floor and slope the floor at 1/8" - 1/4" per foot towards the drain.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

bwalley said:


> Move the drain to the middle of the shower floor and slope the floor at 1/8" - 1/4" per foot towards the drain.


 
+2 :thumbsup:


----------



## finaltouchfloor (Jul 26, 2009)

bwalley said:


> Move the drain to the middle of the shower floor and slope the floor at 1/8" - 1/4" per foot towards the drain.


Yeah , I called a buddy , thats what he said also . We're doing it right now. The dirt hole is so big that we didn't have to jackhammer out the concrete to move drain.

Thanks for the info.

http://www.finaltouchflooring.net


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Make sure your plumber puts sleeves on the copper pipe, it cannot have direct contact with masonry.


----------



## finaltouchfloor (Jul 26, 2009)

Had some free time today and finished the showerpan & seat. Used Oatey 40 mil pvc liner, Sakrete bed, Hardie 500 1/2", Concrete blocks for seat.

http://www.finaltouchflooring.net


----------

